# Shotgun choke boring



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a gunsmith in the Salt Lake valley that does choke boring on fixed choke shotgun barrels?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Lost I would be very surprised if you find someone in SLC who does them let alone if the know what there doing. 

I would call Briley and talk with them. They are the leaders/experts in this area. Talk to them about there thin wall chokes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> Lost I would be very surprised if you find someone in SLC who does them let alone if the know what there doing.
> 
> I would call Briley and talk with them. They are the leaders/experts in this area. Talk to them about there thin wall chokes.


Let me clarify. It's a full choke and I want the barrel reamed out to a modified. Not putting in a removable choke, just changing from full to modified.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Let me clarify. It's a full choke and I want the barrel reamed out to a modified. Not putting in a removable choke, just changing from full to modified.


Gotch ya. I would still take a look at them. Your looking at $95 plus shipping for them to open it up and they are the best there is;-)

http://www.brileygunsmithing.com/shotgun_gunsmithing_pricing.html


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Carlson's offers the same service... I had them do an older Citori with fixed chokes. I am very happy with what they did. I looked at the Briley chokes too but decided to go with Carlson's for reasons I don't really remember. I'm with Hamernhonkers though, I really don't know if there is a reputable gunsmith in SLC that I would trust with such a delicate modification. Lastly, IMHO, Although you just want it bored out to a modified, I'd still strongly consider having thin walls chokes put in... buy a modified choke and go from there. If you ever have the need or desire to throw in a different choke you don't have to worry about getting it bored out again. Just my .02.

What kind of shotgun are you modifying?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What is the expected cost to have a barrel machined for chokes? Is it less expensive to just buy a new barrel?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> What is the expected cost to have a barrel machined for chokes? Is it less expensive to just buy a new barrel?


Kind of what I was thinking as well... unless it's an old Winchester 120 or something, finding a new barrel shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would also agree with just purchasing another barrel, that is if you can find one. The last time that I was trying to find a new barrel for my Beretta it took me over a year to locate one. A lot of dealers will place a order for one on backorder with no hope of ever filling it.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Critter said:


> I would also agree with just purchasing another barrel, that is if you can find one. The last time that I was trying to find a new barrel for my Beretta it took me over a year to locate one. A lot of dealers will place a order for one on backorder with no hope of ever filling it.


I've got a winchester 1300, and for a while I was thinking about a slug barrel. You'd have to sell your left arm and from the elbow down on your right to get a hold of one. I'll be damned if I ever need another shotgun though. It's so smooth compared to some of the browning bps's I've cycled and a few mossbergs. Also the action is blown back by the shot, so it cycles super quick. Although that may be pretty standard, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fishreaper said:


> I've got a winchester 1300, and for a while I was thinking about a slug barrel. You'd have to sell your left arm and from the elbow down on your right to get a hold of one. I'll be damned if I ever need another shotgun though. It's so smooth compared to some of the browning bps's I've cycled and a few mossbergs. Also the action is blown back by the shot, so it cycles super quick. Although that may be pretty standard, I wouldn't know.


 I have a Winchester Ranger 120 and the receiver portion of the barrel cracked. I replaced that barrel with a Winchester 1300 barrel. 
I am thinking the model 120, 1200 and 1300 use the same barrel depending on year made. Maybe someone else will jump in and verify or disprove, but I know the 120 Ranger and 1300 interchange.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, mostly they all interchange but there are some barrels that don't due to their application.

Midwest Gun Works


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I actually picked up one of the new winchester pumps and it was pretty nice. I wonder if one if those barrels could be used


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Critter said:


> Yes, mostly they all interchange but there are some barrels that don't due to their application.
> 
> Midwest Gun Works


Yikes!
I was thinking of getting a longer barrel for my sons Win 120 youth ranger. 
I'll just buy another shotgun for that price


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hondodawg said:


> Yikes!
> I was thinking of getting a longer barrel for my sons Win 120 youth ranger.
> I'll just buy another shotgun for that price


Paying retail prices depends on what your shotgun is and if you can find what you are looking for in the used market or if you can afford the extra $100.00 for a new shotgun. I have a couple of shotguns that it would cost over $2000 to replace or purchase a new one where I can purchase a new barrel for around $400.00.

The Winchester 120 is a fine shotgun that with care will last quite some time and usually retails for around $300 up to around $1800 for depending on where you find it and if it is new in the box.


----------

